# Pirate LGB/Marklin showing up in Europe



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

On the GSM forum. Note that it will be down for server work, so if the link does not work, give it a few hours.

(EDIT, log in needed to view, some of the photos are posted below)

http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=1087&st=0

Did not think it was real until the SHALL tanker was posted. I guess they fear Royal Dutch Shell's legal staff more than Marklins?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you mean Pirated as in stolen/hyjacked, or do you really mean counterfeit? I can't log onto the GSM site.

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Counterfeit by the looks of it. 

Apparently, GSM requires membership to view now, oh well.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm still having major problems with this mls forum - hope this works:


this was the most informative post on g-scale mad: 




so, some more info, the brand in "train - complete train system for indoor and outdoor": please note, they are toys made in china, this is the first and most important info !!!!!

btw I've seen and touched, they are toys, not high quality, but really cheap, here in Milano price are:
1 tank wagon "shall": 12 euro
2 low side truck gondola: 18 euro
1 loco br 99 with rc included: 99 in a shop and 80 in another

we discovered (asking to the import firm...) that there are more materials (engines, stock and track) but no info is availble, this is totally new for the dealer; we asked for a catalogue, they tell us: "ok, next month"

in my opinion ideal for scratchbuild or for children playing with them

looking carefully at shall tank (I bought), I noticed it's a basic replica of toytrain, with some different details (eg wheels and axle box) 
btw, again, with 12 euro you can't get a spare part of a frame...
and with a new paint, lettering and detailing, they are good for ruuning on our layouts

ciao, Paolo


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! So it would appear the factory in China is doing the end-run on Marklin...I guess maybe they really did manage to hold on to some of the molds eh? 

Keith


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Just hope they don't get a Quaker Oats Puffed Wheat car. 

I can see the trademark logo/slogan now... 

"Shot From Guns" will never be the same for me....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Might be worth a trip to the toy district downtown to see if they have any


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

For those that don't have access to g-scale mad. 

It seems that the loco wheels are plastic - possible because the loco comes with basic commercial RC control. 
But the rest of the loco (except the drive train) is apparently very close to the later version of the LGB Harz engine.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10/17/2008 3:47 PM
Might be worth a trip to the toy district downtown to see if they have any




No need to take a trip downtown.

Just sit in the comfort of your home and order them from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&search-alias=toys-and-games&field-brandtextbin=NEWAIDA TOYS FACTORY


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Unbelievable. Another reason Dr. Wilfer was wise to create his own factory in China. 

Keith


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

KRS, Cant use plastic or SWMBO will be roused, must use the paper stuff. Must find local seller. 

I am SOOOOO tempted by those coaches though... 


So,

ANYONE call around yet to see if any train retailers are stocking them?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 10/17/2008 2:54 PM
Wow! So it would appear the factory in China is doing the end-run on Marklin...I guess maybe they really did manage to hold on to some of the molds eh? 

Keith




From what I hear they still have all the molds that were there when the doors closed.


Jack


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I never realized that the Harz 2-6-2 was made in China - or at least the body of the engine.

Knut


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Better eyes than mine say that this is the latest upgraded version as far as the body is concerned. Where that mold was is unknown to me.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Guess I don't even know what a "Shall" tank is. I know "Shell" oil.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 10/17/2008 6:59 PM
Guess I don't even know what a "Shall" tank is. I know "Shell" oil.




You never heard of "Shall" oil???

That's the name of the Chinese subsidiary of Shell - they couldn't use a "Western" name like Shell in China, 'Copyright' issues you know!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of mine got one of the new/improved BR 99 6001s when they came out a couple years back, stunning model. 

Never thought to look to see country of origin....


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Well they sure aren't going to be getting any of my money. I would encourage everyone else to pass on this form of capitalism too. Money spent on this kind of stuff does nothing to further the hobby, and I doubt very much if any of the money they make will be put back into the business in the form of new molds etc. And at these prices, you know how much (or how little) the workers are getting. Very sad to see this happen, in my opinion. 

Keith


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't figure I can do any worse than when I bought the first Big Hauler set just to check out. It's still in the attic ;-) 

Jack


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

better looks than the new Piko starter set engine.
I'll take a couple if I find them in a shop.
Must be some bashing potensial in them.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, you better hurry up before they're gone........... 

These items are being peddled through amazon.com, but only the engine and an RhB Type boxcar are left. 
The Shall tanker, passenger car and low sided gondolas are already sold out but I'm sure the store already ordered more. 

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&search-alias=toys-and-games&field-brandtextbin=NEWAIDA TOYS FACTORY


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

KRS I dont know about that, there not showing up anywhere else outside of this Hammond Toys outfit, thats where Amazon appears to be getting them thru. 

I wonder if these are not a one-time spot purchase, no one I've called, even Hans at Gold Coast had any idea what I was talking about when I called up to inquire at some of the better shops out here. If these were legit imports, _someone_ would hafta know _something_ about them now dontcha think


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I called up to inquire at some of the better shops out here


That´s what I did in Germany. Almost everyone of them knows these products, some even have samples under the counter, and could offer them. But they don´t. The better shops have a name or reputation to loose. So they try to sell reliable quality, if possible. There is enough of it around over here. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10/20/2008 4:10 PM
KRS I dont know about that, there not showing up anywhere else outside of this Hammond Toys outfit, thats where Amazon appears to be getting them thru. 

I wonder if these are not a one-time spot purchase, no one I've called, even Hans at Gold Coast had any idea what I was talking about when I called up to inquire at some of the better shops out here. If these were legit imports, _someone_ would hafta know _something_ about them now dontcha think











Have you called Hammond Toys to see if they are getting more?
You wouldn't want to buy that from Hans anyway unless you have money to burn.

And Fritz - Do you have any of these items? How do you know the quality is no good? It's probably comparable to other G-scale Chinese Train sets that you can buy at places like Toys 'r Us.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Harz lok in operation..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FArqsZsHG8M


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I noted that Hammond ran out of passenger cars and then posted a restock. Some of the other stocking numbers increased also. 

Jack


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*Can not wait to get mine in!!!! Connections in Utah hahahaha Love it man, gotta*
*Toad*


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear it Toad. I had no idea you were into Euro stock. 

Jack


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Yes I do have LGB and other. Some has been kitbashed but others are the same Euro.*
*This coming in is kitbashing stuff, might test it out but dout it.*
*Are you Jack L.?*

*Toad*


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

No, Jack L. is "Bucksco". It's a common name. Still number one given name in England.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By thekollector on 10/20/2008 9:13 PM
No, Jack L. is "Bucksco". It's a common name. Still number one given name in England.



"Bucksco" is the number one given name in England. Gee - I didn't know that.









I guess you learn something every day - even on mls.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Good one Knut! While "Jack" is the current most popular given name in England, You only get the prize if you can name the second most popular.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Is that a trick question? 

I know for sure that "Knut" is not the second most popular, even if one spells it Canute..........how about "Thomas"? That sounds good to me as the second most popular boys name. 

Oooop - I should have asked what the prize was first - maybe one of those Chinese LGB knock-offs?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's sort of a trick question. That's the reason I didn't name the prize. I didn't plan on having to make an award. 

The number two given name in the GB is "Mohammed" and it is expected to be number one within a year. (source: Fox news report)


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Ahhh......... 

I read the question differently .......as in what's the second most popular name parents in GB give their new-born son as opposed to what's the second most popular name of all males in GB.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

To my understanding both are the same answer. But definitely: "the second most popular name parents in GB give their new-born son". The point of the story was the changing demographics!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmmm..... This is not what the "National Statistics" of GB reports. In 2007, Mohammed was in place 17, nowhere near the top. 

So whom do we believe? 

http://www.statistics.gov.uk/specials/babiesnames_boys.asp


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have to go with your link. You know we can't trust the "4th Estate".


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have any of these items? How do you know the quality is no good?


Hi, 

I don´t own any of those items but had soe of them them in my hands. I did not say a word about the quality but discribed the better local dealers attitude. Most of them plan to be in business tomorrow and the day after. So they choose well, what they offer their clients and what not. If the customers insists, they sell him everyting. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the loco... and something like that looks like it would be great for the kids to run on the layout...

sorry if that's not what you want to hear...

Philip


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad 
When you get your stuff , we expect a review and pics


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By thekollector on 10/20/2008 9:13 PM
No, Jack L. is "Bucksco". It's a common name. Still number one given name in England.

oy, you don't know jack!

Not quite a proper name, if I recall.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually my proper name is John. My friends call me Jack. 
You can call me John.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 10/21/2008 4:09 PM
 if I recall.



I hear "recall" is one of the first things to go.


http://www.statistics.gov.uk/specials/babiesnames_boys.asp


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10/21/2008 3:30 PM
Toad 
When you get your stuff , we expect a review and pics










*Yeah yeah, you will have to wait your turn








You want some, new order going in 10/22/08 @ 4:00pm.*
*Toad
*


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 10/21/2008 4:12 PM
Actually my proper name is John. My friends call me Jack. 
You can call me John.



*How about Bucky? Think the Lodge like that name???







*
*NOTE: Just joking!!!!!*
*Toad*


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

You can call me Mr. Bucksco.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 10/21/2008 6:16 PM
You can call me Mr. Bucksco.


*K Mr. Bucksco.........








Toad*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

For kicks and grins, I got one of the "Reko" Sachen passenger cars. Came by UPS today. 

LGB quality? No, not close. I would put it at Bachmann quality. 

Doppelgänger for the LGB car? Made with same dies? Copycast? 

I can say the only _TECHNICAL_ difference I can find between the Newqida car and the LGB Reko-Sachen cars is the lack of a WC in the Chinese one, but the vent is on the roof..........and on the car markings, not modern red on white DB, but TB (Tuberkulose?)...... A throwback to the eariler days, no body paint and limited markings excluding the "tuberkulose" in stencil. 

Jack L. has already brought up the idea about leaving it outside for a while to see the real "quality" in the end. I will agree with his assessment. 

The packaging is very interesting to say the least.....


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Well maybe six months from now we'll find out where all the Melamine that they'd previously been putting in childrens milk has been put instead....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....where it should be?


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

They put the melmine into candy coins. Here is the link: 


http://www.usrecallnews.com/2008/10/gold-coin-halloween-candy-recall.html


----------



## farmerted (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett: 

Do you have any detail pics of the passenger car? Do you feel it is a good buy for the price? 

-j


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I would like to offer a different point of view:

According to the information I received the counterfeit products are produced by making a mold of a real product (so they are not copies of the molds themselves). How can that be indentified? Because the assembly between the differnt parts is one of the major production/development elements. To get this right is equally as hard as making a mold prototypical.

So with that said, counterfeiters circumvent all development hence save a lot of money. That is beyond free market, that is theft. Nothing against competition, take a prototype picture and develop your own products, don't take somebodies product and make a mold from that.

Therefore I do not advocate buying these counterfeits. I think we consumers have a responsibility to look beyond the immediate "cheaper" product, but honor the original manufactuer. This is in particular true where the law does not cover the protection well. I personally beleive it is as bad buying these counterfits as buying stolen goods from a thieve.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

*Very good point Axel. Very.*
*As I was working undercover I bought stolen goods all the time so why can they not do this?*
*Toad*


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

some of that stuff looks like the old playmoble stuff rather then LGB ......


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By farmerted on 10/28/2008 5:03 PM
Garrett: 

Do you have any detail pics of the passenger car? Do you feel it is a good buy for the price? 

-j


There are some pictures here
Thread on Gscalemad


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Are there any photos that do not require a password?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats new, you used to not need to be a member to see images in the topics, they just revamped their forum and I guess that was one of the "improvementz" too bad, but it dont cost nothin' to register and it's a hellova lot better that those new "improved" GR/Trains.com forums.









Not as nice as *here* tho


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10/30/2008 3:56 PM
Thats new, you used to not need to be a member to see images in the topics, they just revamped their forum and I guess that was one of the "improvementz" too bad, but it dont cost nothin' to register and it's a hellova lot better that those new "improved" GR/Trains.com forums.









Not as nice as *here* tho












Agree.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

They had a server crash about 2-3 months ago, lost the entire forum. Had to start from scratch. In the last month they had a denial of service attack upon the forum and overloaded the server. Nearly lost the whole thing again. They are in recovery mode as I type this. Nice bunch of folks , I am a member there too as are some names on the forum from here !! 

Charles M


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Posted By Charles M on 10/30/2008 5:41 PM
Guys, 

They had a server crash about 2-3 months ago, lost the entire forum. Had to start from scratch. In the last month they had a denial of service attack upon the forum and overloaded the server. Nearly lost the whole thing again. They are in recovery mode as I type this. Nice bunch of folks , I am a member there too as are some names on the forum from here !! 

Charles M 



Never seen you post there in GRM fourm. Where all this info coming?
Then you should know where I stand. (or just ask







)
Toad


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Charles is referring to the Brit Gscalemad site, not Klambachs Garden Railways


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I've spoken to two dealers here, both are actively trying to find where they can order these products from so they can sell them in there stores. I dont blame them, given that no one knows what Marklin will produce next year for import who will distribute them, or what insane prices Marklin may charge, and that we are about to slide into a recession, a really inexpensive line up like these, they would really help the bottom line.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Not to mention bashing these less costly items seems less painful. 

As for sliding into a recession, I believe we're picking up speed toward that maelstrom.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, so far, one person's tests in SoCal are showing that they do not seem to weather quickly, but this is taken in a couple weeks.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Talked to Mr. Biedenbach from LGB yesterday at an exibition. He said, these Chinese goods were offered at the last Toy fair in Nürnberg, but 
were confiscated by the authorities. Same happened at a toy fair in Spain. They are awareof the fact that there is a grey market and are working on it, to protect their designs. 

Some people in Germany ordered a few samples from the US. With very high postage and handling fees, plus 18% importing taxes added, they were not really a bargain, by the time they arrive over here. According to the publisher of GARTENBAHN, who ordered the loco and a few waggons as well, they are a very poor quality, not worth spending the money. 

I wonder what people want to test in SoCal or elewhere. The characteristics of most plastics are known. Most plastics become brittle in UV light in course of time, unless you protect it with suitable paints or varnishes. By the time you realized you bought inferior quality, the maker has disappeared from the market. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By farmerted on 10/28/2008 5:03 PM
Garrett: 

Do you have any detail pics of the passenger car? Do you feel it is a good buy for the price? 

-j

I will try and post some, sorry, I did not see your post.

Like I said, it is Bachmann in quality. Fine for the price, but it aint no LGB! Avoid the Harz loco tho, for not much more money, one can get a S/H 2080D.

Interesting tidbit, Jack Barton's autopsy that he performed of a few Newqida models showed no identical parts, everything was different in size and in some cases, construction. New tooling was apparently cut.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Some people in Germany ordered a few samples from the US. With very high postage and handling fees, plus 18% importing taxes added, they were not really a bargain, by the time they arrive over here. 

That is why I am waiting for a European distributor


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Hagen on 11/10/2008 2:09 AM
Some people in Germany ordered a few samples from the US. With very high postage and handling fees, plus 18% importing taxes added, they were not really a bargain, by the time they arrive over here. 

That is why I am waiting for a European distributor 




I take it you're still waiting?


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Hagen on 11/10/2008 2:09 AM
Some people in Germany ordered a few samples from the US. With very high postage and handling fees, plus 18% importing taxes added, they were not really a bargain, by the time they arrive over here. 

That is why I am waiting for a European distributor 



_The following link is not a distributor but he does have some of these items for sale in the UK. I'm sure many will have heard of him. _

http://www.dragon-gscale.co.uk/chuffs-special-offers-175-c.asp


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Waiting, not exactly. I did order a couple of coaches from Hammond toys, and I consider them excellent value. 
The window size is just perfect for my contemplated bash, and as such they are perfect, no point in byuing LGB only to chop it up


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez this thing really rubs me the wrong way. I can't believe you guys are supporting this company when they are blatantly ripping off the LGB products. 

Keith


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

LGB is overpriced, this new outfit is not, I vote with my wallet, and with what's in there I can't even contemplate 'voting' for LGB


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm about as big as fan of LGB as you will find. If they were making Chia pet wagons and chicken dance cars, I would call it "ripping off" LGB. But since they are making models of real life railroad cars from their own molds, I call it competition. Do I wish they were making models of wagons yet to be produced? Sure! 

Jack


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh come on! If you call duplicating the same non-prototypical roof lines as LGB "making models of real life railroad cars from their own molds" then clearly you can rationalize anything. 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 02/16/2009 3:34 PM
Oh come on! If you call duplicating the same non-prototypical roof lines as LGB "making models of real life railroad cars from their own molds" then clearly you can rationalize anything. 

Keith


Keith, I thought the same until I saw them. 

Get the LGB model and the Newqida models both in your hands and you will see they are completely different beasts. Especially the tank cars.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 02/16/2009 3:54 PM
Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 02/16/2009 3:34 PM
Oh come on! If you call duplicating the same non-prototypical roof lines as LGB "making models of real life railroad cars from their own molds" then clearly you can rationalize anything. 

Keith


Keith, I thought the same until I saw them. 

Get the LGB model and the Newqida models both in your hands and you will see they are completely different beasts. Especially the tank cars.





How can you say that?
The tank cars are not identical in every detail but they are certainly not completely different beasts.


And considering that there is no prototype of the LGB 4040 tank car, the argument that the Newqida product is just another model of a prototype goes out the window.

I bought a couple of the Newqida cars just to see what the fuss is about and to experiment with some modelling ideas I have which I really don't want to try on my LGB products.
As far as I'm concerned, you end up getting what you paid for - a cheap looking car made of inferior plastic - the best part about it was the packaging. 
I won't be buying any more.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut in an email to me today: "But when you compare the Newqida tanker and the LGB tanker, there are quite a few very pronounced differences" 

That's all Garrett was trying to say. 

Jack


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Jack - 

To me " a completely different beast" and " a few pronounced differences" are on opposite ends of the spectrum. 

Knut


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, 

There is no rationalization required. I've been studying Lehmann molds for over 25 years and I can assure that these wagons are not from the original LGB molds. Conceptually they are the same, but in that case so are Kiss and Brawa. 

Jack


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

We know they aren't the original LGB molds, they are obviously reverse engineered from the LGB product. Kiss and Brawa start from scratch--no comparison. 

Keith


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, 

Thanks for the analysis and opinion. 

Jack


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Jack...didn't mean to rant....I certainly have no monopoly on the truth! 

Keith


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem keith. Neither do I! 

Jack


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have to say as a engineering major they did a pretty impressive job of trying to duplicate the LGB product (although at a significantly lower quality level I'm sure). I love the steam powered ICE. But I ultimately wonder if the case against these guys is going to be pushed now with Marklin announcing bankruptcy. Anyways I still want to see it in person to see how close they got.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By kfrankl3 on 02/17/2009 3:08 PM
(although at a significantly lower quality level I'm sure). 


You'd be amazed, I'm sure


----------



## BerninaBob (Aug 1, 2009)

Seem like cheap rip offs In my opinion that is


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

And for good running they could certainly need some weight. 
Anyway, they are excellent for repaints and bashes where you don't need the LGB quality (and the price that comes with it).


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The quality isn't up to LGB standards, but for the price I find it's excellent. 
Much better than the crap Kiss has been shipping with their short Middle Entry cars at 300 Euros a pop. 

The Nequida cars are a bit lighter than LGB - 100 gram difference for the tanker for instance, but simply adding a set of solid metal wheels will more than make up the difference. 

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1457&mode=search&l=english 

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1687&mode=search&l=english


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By BerninaBob on 01 Aug 2009 06:17 AM 
Seem like cheap rip offs In my opinion that is 

...then don't buy them.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Supposed to be a shell tank car, haven't seen the imprint on the tank car if it really says 'Schall' ??? Schall in german means 'Echo' Well you can hear the "Echo "all around the world???? 

By the way i bought 4 "Train' flat cars repainted them removed the middle bumper(srewed on)replaced the couplers with Bmann knuckles and added Bmann metal wheels,they look good i think ,track easy ! i'll post pics as soon Chad resets my password so i can upload them on myspace! 

Manfred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

TRAINS FLATCARS: added bmann Knuckle's+ metalwheels 4 Flatcars only $ 60.- tracking is super!


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought the 2-6-2 loco R/C controled with the batteries. $100.00, you can't beat that. I've never owned one of the LGB 2-6-2 and can't afford one now, new or used. So I got one. Doesn't run bad, I'll dress it up a bit, new paint job and maybe, just maybe add an LGB mech to it. I have a few older one's in the parts closet doing nothing from the good ole'days. I wish they would offer a few other items. I kind of look at them the same way I look at the Mighty Casey 2095 copy with the 2 axel ore cars or the modern day 4-4-0 and Hogwarts from Lionel. 
Little Paulie, LGBer since 72' .................. boy where has the time gone?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

"I kind of look at them the same way I look at the Mighty Casey 2095 copy with the 2 axel ore cars" 

Mighty Casey made a 2075 and two ore cars, but it wasn't a copy. It was produced from the original LGB mold. Lehmann had sold off the original 2075 mold when it wore out. The old 2075 mold had a flat stack top and the new 2075 mold produced a flared top stack.


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

We learn something new everyday Jack. I have about 24 of thoes ore cars. I once used them in a display at the Brooklyn Botanic Gardens for the chipmunks to transport their nuts in .......................... 
Little Paulie


----------



## splsaab (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi, new here but I just found out some more info about these products and thought I should share. 

-DISCLAIMER- I am purely passing along this info thinking it may help som people out and by no means want to get involved with the intelectual property debate surrounding these products 

My Wife is from China and is currently back in China on business, so I asked her to contact Newqida, the company that makes these items, in hopes that she could pick some up while she was there (most Chinese brand products are much cheaper in China than abroad). 
She called them twice and spoke to two different people and they both told her the same thing: 

First, that Newqida is purely an export only company and does not sell any of there products in China (this also matches the complaints she found from Chinese retailers when "googling" Newqida in Chinese) 

Second, that at least for the USA (where we currently live) they do not sell to any retail outlets directly and only sell to importers/distributors which then sell them to the retailers, so they could not give us any names or contact info regarding where to buy their products in the US 

So it looks like at least any of us is the USA is SOL in regards to easily finding these products locally or at a cheaper price than those sources already discovered. 

-Robert


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

It's not that difficoult
Hammond toys still carry the brand


----------



## splsaab (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, Hammond would be one of the already discovered sources I was referring to. 
I for one was hoping either to find them locally so I could see them in person before I buy and/or find them cheaper than Hammond has them, for instance the guy a few posts up who bought a 2-6-2 for $100. 
But as I said before, it looks like neither of those options will be very possible here in the US 

Also, has anyone here ordered from Hammond? I have never heard of them before this and there site is pretty simple, which always makes me nervous 

-Robert


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

I ordered two red coaches, and the service was exemplary.
He is among my top ten for service, he also went out of his way for our Brit brethren by calculating a few package options that would give the best 'stuff vs. shipping' ratio, so he is among the top five for some of those guys.

No problems with Mr. Hammond what so ever, shop with confidence.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to give you some "Hammond" reliabilty info : the local Hammond guy's (They have 2 stores)i have known for years has attended the Hostlers Train show in Ogden Utah ! they are selling Bmann/Aristo/Lionel/and so on! If you are interrested in buying nequida trainstuff e-mail them (e-mail info on my previus post)i am 100% shure they will take good care of you!!!! 

I am not assossiated,related or $$$ involved with Hammonds,just tipping towards some money saving trainshopping!!! 
Manfred Diel


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Totaly agree with the above comments ! 

Paul Hammond gives a personal service who helps out with the most ecconomical shipping for OS custommers. 
6 coaches to a box ! WOW 
The gondolas come two in a regular box size (shorter than coaches). 
For comparison the Accucraft Pickering's box is so big they need to be shipped one at a time - It burns ! 

The 'No Quid' cars although a bit naughty are for the budget minded which the serious LGB collector wouldn't buy anyway. 
They get my thumbs up for entry value. 
If these buget cars get more people entering the hobby I think it is a good thing for all concerned. 
Serously why would a non addicted person pay hundreds each for LGB anyway. 

They are light and not thick plastic like the ones they are copied from.
The finish is a bit placky and smudgy but a paint would make em better. 

Hobby stimulas package !

Andrew


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I wonder why nobody other than Hammond Toys sells these items.

Rather odd, isn't it?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 03 Aug 2009 10:57 AM 
Supposed to be a shell tank car, haven't seen the imprint on the tank car if it really says 'Schall' ??? Schall in german means 'Echo' Well you can hear the "Echo "all around the world???? 

By the way i bought 4 "Train' flat cars repainted them removed the middle bumper(srewed on)replaced the couplers with Bmann knuckles and added Bmann metal wheels,they look good i think ,track easy ! i'll post pics as soon Chad resets my password so i can upload them on myspace! 

Manfred 

Manfred-

You did not happen to keep the buffers when you removed them? If so, would you want to part with them?

Here are some photos I took for GSM to compare and contrast the tankers. They have since been painted grey to become CSD Vacuum Oil tank cars.

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=New...2247%40N00


----------

